# Install "Make" on FreeNAS (FreeBSD)



## patanegra (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post because I have known FreeBSD from FreeNAS.
I need to install Zoneminder on FreeNAS server but I met a problem.
This link http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11965 explain the procedure, but if I try to digit:

```
nas:~# make
make: Command not found.
```

I need to add make command but I don't now how...
Someone can help me please?
Thanks!!!

```
nas:~# uname -a
FreeBSD nas.local 7.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sun Oct 17 12:58:48 CEST 2010     
[email]root@dev.freenas.org[/email]:/usr/obj/freenas/usr/src/sys/FREENAS-i386  i386
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 17, 2010)

Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense.


----------

